# Disappointed in my 921



## BobinStLouis (Sep 7, 2004)

Just wanted to get anyone else's opinion on this. I personally feel that I spent $1,000 on a sub standard receiver. Still no local channels able to get + this receiver is just so unresponsive most of the time. It takes some times as long as 30 seconds or so to load up the quick guide, takes forever to load the full guide and just to simply change channels. 
I am almost at 30 days (not sure if they would return it to begin with). But i am wondering if anyone has dropped to the non recordable version. Does it have the same problems? 

thanks.

Bob Arnold


----------



## Mike123abc (Jul 19, 2002)

Something is definitely wrong with your receiver. Pressing up the guide is instant, not 30 seconds. To change channels is about 2-3 seconds.


----------



## Link (Feb 2, 2004)

BobinStLouis said:


> Just wanted to get anyone else's opinion on this. I personally feel that I spent $1,000 on a sub standard receiver. Still no local channels able to get + this receiver is just so unresponsive most of the time. It takes some times as long as 30 seconds or so to load up the quick guide, takes forever to load the full guide and just to simply change channels.
> I am almost at 30 days (not sure if they would return it to begin with). But i am wondering if anyone has dropped to the non recordable version. Does it have the same problems?
> 
> thanks.
> ...


Why do they release these products with so many bugs? Is it just because Directv has Tivo with HD? At least it sounds reliable.


----------



## DVDDAD (Dec 21, 2002)

Link,

It doesn't sound Bob's 921 is buggy, otherwise we'd all have the same problems as he does. His 921 sounds defective. He should call Dish and ask for a replacement.

As far as the bug ridden 921 goes, I guess you don't have one, because the last few software releases have squashed known bugs. The 921 is fairly stable now, but we are waiting for software updates to provide additional functions.


----------



## Frank Z (Nov 15, 2002)

My guide is very fast and so are channel changes. Sounds like a bad 921 right out of the box. Frustrating to be sure, but I've had other items I've purchased fail right out of the box as well.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Bob - call Dish, ask for advanced tech support, describe your problems to them (in more detail than you did here - you have to be specific), go through all of the tests that they will put your through, and then talk to the tech that will call you back. Very likely, you either have a setup problem somewhere with your equipment or you have a DOA 921. What you're describing in your post is not a software problem - it's definitely hardware related.


----------



## Kagato (Jul 1, 2002)

If he has a 921 or 721 he'll be routed to Adv support automagically.


----------



## gsalem (Feb 4, 2004)

Kagato said:


> If he has a 921 or 721 he'll be routed to Adv support automagically.


That wasn't the case with me! :nono2:

Be sure to emphasize that you have a 921 specific issue and request
Advanced Support. And call back if none are available.

Good luck.


----------



## badkclark (Aug 12, 2004)

Kagato said:


> If he has a 921 or 721 he'll be routed to Adv support automagically.


Not with me either. Gotta go through sub-customer support first. (Not meant to offend Customer Support.


----------



## KKlare (Sep 24, 2004)

Quite often the 921 will become sluggish when it has been a long time since the last reboot -- possible memory leaks.

Overnight you should leave it in power-on standby -- no green light, but the fan is running. (While it is possible to pull the power cord this is not preferred but sometimes required. Even worse is to pull the smart card.)

Press and hold the front-panel power button for about 10 seconds or until the power light comes on and then goes out. Wait for the Dish silver coin logo. Wait more until the aqua reboot panel comes and goes. This may take 2 minutes or more. Then press the power button or the remore to work again. It is thought that one reboot a week will cure a lot of problems. The program guide for more than the next 2 shows on each channel may take a few hours to fill in.

A (partial) reboot is suppose to be automatically done overnight but it is not reliable. (To check, SS has suggested turning on PIP and moving the position and two more PIP presses to remove it. You can then press PIP to see if it rebooted automatically.) A reboot should not affect your other choices.


----------



## BobinStLouis (Sep 7, 2004)

Just got off the phone with a wonderful (sarcastic here) advanced tech support lady. She said she will not swap out my system and there is nothing wrong with the receiver - only the software. Of which she knows nothing nothing but they are working on it! I cannot believe dish is willing to admit there are major issues with this receiver and yet still sell them through resellers (which in my opinion give that local retailer a bad name). I have now argued with my local guy and he blames it on Dish and Dish tells me to go back to my local retailer? Fun little game they are running here. I think I will return my 921 and probably switch to DirecTv very shortly.

Thanks though for everyone's help and suggestions on this!

Bob


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Bob, keep calling back until you get someone who, well basically, has a clue. She gave you the runaround. Eventually, you'll get someone who won't.


----------



## 21stCentMan (Oct 5, 2004)

Bob,

I had this exact same problem, it turned out to be a bad remote. I'd have to press the key over and over, and eventually it stopped all together. I started using my old 501 remote while Dish sent me a new one. That worked great, and so does the new one.

Mark



BobinStLouis said:


> Just wanted to get anyone else's opinion on this. I personally feel that I spent $1,000 on a sub standard receiver. Still no local channels able to get + this receiver is just so unresponsive most of the time. It takes some times as long as 30 seconds or so to load up the quick guide, takes forever to load the full guide and just to simply change channels.
> I am almost at 30 days (not sure if they would return it to begin with). But i am wondering if anyone has dropped to the non recordable version. Does it have the same problems?
> 
> thanks.
> ...


----------



## moviegoerman (Aug 18, 2004)

DVDDAD said:


> As far as the bug ridden 921 goes, I guess you don't have one, because the last few software releases have squashed known bugs. The 921 is fairly stable now, but we are waiting for software updates to provide additional functions.


I guess I consider OTA support (guide and favorites) necessary for a DVR. I don't see OTA support as an additional feature because it was already sold with an OTA tuner. Plus, I just hate to have missed recordings (3 so far).

Maybe the 921 seems more stable compared to when you first got it, but to me it's still very buggy. I agree that it seems more stable if your using satellite tuners compared to OTA tuners... I don't have the same problem as the first poster, but I do have many other bugs that I don't consider it as a stable receiver.


----------

